# Fox FLux vs Striker



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

I am in the market for a helmet. I tried on the Flux and it was really comfortable and it fit the best, so far, but I haven't found the Striker to compare the two. Does the Striker fit the same as the Flux or is it different?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I rode a flux for years. It was time to replace. Never thought the flux was heavy or anything, just decided to try something a little nicer. The Striker fits just like the flux, a little better for my dome even - and is noticeably lighter too. I dig it.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

bad andy said:


> I rode a flux for years. It was time to replace. Never thought the flux was heavy or anything, just decided to try something a little nicer. The Striker fits just like the flux, a little better for my dome even - and is noticeably lighter too. I dig it.


Thanks, I really want to find it locally to try it on.


----------

